# Youtube: Youtuber vs. Nintendo - Kritik an Nintendo Creator's Program



## Gast1669461003 (5. April 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Youtube: Youtuber vs. Nintendo - Kritik an Nintendo Creator's Program* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Youtube: Youtuber vs. Nintendo - Kritik an Nintendo Creator's Program


----------



## kaiser1981 (5. April 2015)

Anstatt die "YouTuber" zu drangsalieren, und ihnen damit den Spaß am präsentieren zu rauben, sollte Nintendo endlich mal in aktuelle Hardware investieren um so Konkurrenzfähig zu bleiben. Als Entwickler sollte man froh sein, wenn sich andere Leute hinsetzen und für einen kostenlose Werbung machen. Ich meine bei nem Let's Play geht auch um die Emotionen, die der Let's Player rüber bringt und diesen "ich will dieses Feeling auch mal haben" oder der "das möchte ich auch mal Spielen Moment"  der dadurch entseht. Ist 1000 mal mehr wert als die normale Werbung.

Also Nintendo verärgert lieber die Fans.... Mal sehen wie das ausgeht.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (5. April 2015)

Ich warte nur auf die unvermeidbaren "dann sollen die sich halt einen richtigen Job suchen" Kommentare -.-

Nintendo will keine kostenlose Werbung? Na dann nicht. Traurig für die Youtuber, die sich auf Nintendo spezialisiert haben.


----------



## SpieleKing (5. April 2015)

Es das doch langsam lächerlich das Nintendo immer wegen der Hardware der Wii U angepragert wird. Die Konsole ist gut 1 1/2 jahre älter als die One und PS4 und hat eine komplett ander Zielgruppe! Zudem ist die Hardware mehr als ausreichend für die Nintendo Spiele. Die Wii U ist eine super spaßige Party Konsole von der sich MS und Sony so manches abgucken können. Besitzte selbst noch die One von der ich auch total begeistert bin. Hört bitte auf hier seit gut 8 Jahre euch über die Hardware der Wii aufzuregen, denn sie hatte mehr Erfolg als MS und Sony zusammen!  Und zu der behandlung von Nintende mit Youtubern, das geht garnicht! Nintendo stollte darüber froh sein und eigentlich diese Leute bezahlen den die machen die beste Werbung für Spiele. Wie oft hab ich mir schon ein Spiel gekauft, weil ich das Lets play geil fand?! =D


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. April 2015)

kaiser1981 schrieb:


> Anstatt die "YouTuber" zu drangsalieren, und ihnen damit den Spaß am präsentieren zu rauben, sollte Nintendo endlich mal in aktuelle Hardware investieren um so Konkurrenzfähig zu bleiben. Als Entwickler sollte man froh sein, wenn sich andere Leute hinsetzen und für einen kostenlose Werbung machen. Ich meine bei nem Let's Play geht auch um die Emotionen, die der Let's Player rüber bringt und diesen "ich will dieses Feeling auch mal haben" oder der "das möchte ich auch mal Spielen Moment"  der dadurch entseht. Ist 1000 mal mehr wert als die normale Werbung.
> 
> Also Nintendo verärgert lieber die Fans.... Mal sehen wie das ausgeht.


Nintendo ist nicht wegen der Hardware kaum noch konkurrenzfähig. Die WiiU bot im Gegensatz zum hervorragenden Vorgänger einfach nichts besonderes oder wirklich neues.


----------



## Sanador (5. April 2015)

Nintendos Produkte also auch Nintendos Regeln, da können so viele Youtube-Clowns meckern wie sie wollen.


----------



## Schalkmund (5. April 2015)

Tja, das ist halt deren Unternehmenspolitik. Wenn man das als LPer weiß, dann ist es eben gut, wenn man sich an die Spielregeln hält. Gibt ja auch genug Leute, die LPs als Hobby haben und ohne Werbekohle zu kassieren, die können dann weiterhin Nintendo-Spiele präsentieren ohne großes *MiMiMi*. Wenn die Großen LPer jetzt rumheulen und Nintendo boykottieren, freuts die Kleinen, weil da dann der eine oder andere Klick ladet.


----------



## Phone (5. April 2015)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Tja, das ist halt deren Unternehmenspolitik. Wenn man das als LPer weiß, dann ist es eben gut, wenn man sich an die Spielregeln hält. Gibt ja auch genug Leute, die LPs als Hobby haben und ohne Werbekohle zu kassieren, die können dann weiterhin Nintendo-Spiele präsentieren ohne großes *MiMiMi*. Wenn die Großen LPer jetzt rumheulen und Nintendo boykottieren, freuts die Kleinen, weil da dann der eine oder andere Klick ladet.



Jo, so sieht es aus.
Zum Schluss geht es eh nur um eins... Kohle...Das traurige ist umso mehr du hast desto mehr willst du aber irgendwann ( ich sehe es nicht mehr so weit weg) geht dieser ganze Let´s Play bergab weil es wie ich finde völlig uninteressant ist. Zur Zeit starren die Menschen ja mehr auf ihre Displays als in ein Buch oder in den Himmel.


----------



## Wamboland (5. April 2015)

Nintendo kann das eben entscheiden. Ich verstehe die YTber und denke auch das sich Big N damit ins eigene Fleisch schneidet. 

Mich würde mal interessieren wie viele Leute an dem Programm von Nintendo teilnehmen, denn 40% für nix tun ist einfach lächerlich. 

Jeder weiß das LP und YTber im Allgemeinen heute eine enorme Macht auf das Kaufverhalten haben - Seiten die bei großen YTbern genannt werden oder auch bei Twitch brechen dann gerne mal zusammen oder Spiele erleben einen messbaren Anstieg in den Verkäufen. 

Nicht ohne Grund zahlen ja sogar manche Firmen den Leuten Geld damit sie ihre Spiele spielen. 

Wenn kleine LPler auf die Einnahmen verzichten wollen, können sie es ja machen, aber eine wirkliche Relevanz haben diese ja nicht und eine Community kann man sich damit auch nicht anfüttern, denn irgendwann kommt man ja an den Punkt wo man Geld damit verdienen würde und spätestens dann wird sich wohl fast jeder eher dafür entscheiden X Stunden lieber in das Produkt zu investieren, wo am Ende auch Geld auf dem Konto landet. 

Verstehen kann ich beide Seiten - rechtlich ist Big N im Recht, aber wie gesagt, denke ich das sie die Lage völlig verkennen (wie so oft) und nicht begreifen was sie sich da entgehen lassen.


----------



## Enisra (5. April 2015)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Verstehen kann ich beide Seiten - rechtlich ist Big N im Recht, aber wie gesagt, denke ich das sie die Lage völlig verkennen (wie so oft) und nicht begreifen was sie sich da entgehen lassen.



nicht nur Big N
auch viele Trolle die in anderen und ich bin mir sicher auch in diesem wieder nicht wahrhaben wollen oder gleich ignorieren, wie viel Gratiswerbung da verlohren geht. Ein Punkt der gerne von manchem abgetan wird, das sie selbst ja noch nie eines deswegen gekauft hätten ...


----------



## Sanador (5. April 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> nicht nur Big N
> auch viele Trolle die in anderen und ich bin mir sicher auch in diesem wieder nicht wahrhaben wollen oder gleich ignorieren, wie viel Gratiswerbung da verlohren geht. Ein Punkt der gerne von manchem abgetan wird, das sie selbst ja noch nie eines deswegen gekauft hätten ...


Gratis-Werbung hin oder her, diese Youtuber nutzen nur eine rechtliche Grauzone aus, die Nintendo nun Schritt für Schritt unterbinden will.
Nur im Games-Bereich kann man sich durch anderes geistiges Eigentum bereichern, nirgends sonst! 
Oder kann man ganze Filme und Songs auf Youtube hochladen und mit ein paar eigenen Audio-Kommentaren als sein eigenes Werk vermarkten?


----------



## Enisra (5. April 2015)

Welche Grauzone?
Das ist vollkommen Legal was die Leute machen, auch wenn das einige nicht einsehen wollen.
Nintendo müsste sich da eher ne Dicke Scheibe von EA abschneiden


----------



## Bonkic (5. April 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> Das ist vollkommen Legal was die Leute machen, auch wenn das einige nicht einsehen wollen.



wenn nintendo keine bestehenden ansprüche hätte, könnten die ganzen youtuber das creator's program ja auch einfach ignorieren.


----------



## Orzhov (5. April 2015)

Das Thema mal wieder. Ich kann beide Seiten begrenzt verstehen, aber bei einigen Punkten muss ich auch mit dem Kopf schütteln.


----------



## BiJay (5. April 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> Welche Grauzone?
> Das ist vollkommen Legal was die Leute machen, auch wenn das einige nicht einsehen wollen.
> Nintendo müsste sich da eher ne Dicke Scheibe von EA abschneiden


So ein Quatsch! Es ist nicht völlig legal. In vielen Ländern ist es nicht geregelt, was er mit Grauzone meint. Hier in Deutschland benötigst du eine Erlaubnis der Rechteinhaber vom Spiel und ggf. Musik. In den USA sind eigentlich nur die Reviews strikt erlaubt. Ganze Playthroughs sind da auch Grauzone. Die meisten Publisher machen halt nichts dagegen, weil es gute Werbung ist. Im Gegenteil geben manche sogar eine strikte Erlaubnis Youtube-Videos mit Werbeeinblendungen über ihr Spiel zu machen.

Und Angry Joe wird das mit Nintendo doch schon vorher gewusst haben. Dass er sich da nochmal extra aufregt, macht er doch nur, um Aufmerksamkeit zu gewinnen. Man klettert doch auch nicht im richtigen Leben über einen Zaun und beschwert sich dann, dass dort ein Zaun steht. Und ja ich weiß, dass ein Zaun kein Lets Play ist, aber es geht mir nur darum, dass es der falsche Ansatz ist.

Ich find ja auch nicht ganz in Ordnung, was Nintendo macht, aber dann macht man eben keine Videos über Nintendo Spiele und fertig. Wird Nintendo dann schon selbst merken, was ihnen entgeht. Sie sind eben schon teilweise berechtigt sowas machen zu können.


----------



## OldShatterhand (5. April 2015)

Ist immer die Frage, ob ein Youtuber jetzt Werbung für ne Firma ist, oder das genaue Gegenteil. Jemand wie Angry Joe, der kein Blatt vor den Mund nimmt, und Schund auch als solchen bezeichnet, würde ich wohl als Firma auch nicht wollen. Selbst wenn er damit richtig liegt.


----------



## Enisra (5. April 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ist immer die Frage, ob ein Youtuber jetzt Werbung für ne Firma ist, oder das genaue Gegenteil. Jemand wie Angry Joe, der kein Blatt vor den Mund nimmt, und Schund auch als solchen bezeichnet, würde ich wohl als Firma auch nicht wollen. Selbst wenn er damit richtig liegt.



dann müsste man nur auch die ganzen Tests mit 40% belasten


----------



## Orzhov (5. April 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ist immer die Frage, ob ein Youtuber jetzt Werbung für ne Firma ist, oder das genaue Gegenteil. Jemand wie Angry Joe, der kein Blatt vor den Mund nimmt, und Schund auch als solchen bezeichnet, würde ich wohl als Firma auch nicht wollen. Selbst wenn er damit richtig liegt.



Die Frage ist auch immer wie gewollt eine solche "Werbung" ist. Genau genommen sind es lediglich Meinungen die veröffentlicht und monetarisiert werden, fast schon Boulevardpresse 2.0. Wenn es jetzt Unternehmen gibt die keinen Wert auf diese Art der "Werbung" legen, sollte das absolut nachvollziehbar sein. Ähnlich wie das lokale Tierheim das kein Geld von der NPD haben will, oder der Verein der die Kohle von Edathy nicht haben wollte.


----------



## Riesenhummel (5. April 2015)

Es ist Urheberrechtsverletzung Punkt. Dar ich ein Video eines youtubers nehmen und es kommentieren und dann das Geld einkassieren? Da würden die doch gleich den Anwalt einschalten. Es geht doch nur ums Geld. Youtubern geht es gar nicht mehr um den Spaß sondern darum, möglichst viel Geld zu verdienen und das passiert eben mit dem geistigen Eigentum anderer. Sich dann drüber aufzuregen dass der eigentliche Eigentümer Geld dafür will ist einfach nur unverschämt, Werbeeffekt hin oder her. Würde die Werbung in Auftrag gegeben? Würde die Werbung vorher abgenommen und geprüft? In meinen Augen bereichern sich youtuberr einfach am Eigentum anderer. Nichts andres ist das.


----------



## Riesenhummel (5. April 2015)

Und wenn man immer mit "Gratiswerbung" ankommt dann müssen lets plays auch auffällig im Video als Werbung gekennzeichnet werden. Wenn man einen Werbeartikel auf einer Seite liest dann rufen auch gleich alle dass Werbung als solche gekennzeichnet werden muss aber lets plays soll das nicht so sein? Warum nicht wenn es doch Werbung ist. Weil dann zu viele Zuschauer abspringn? Tja, Pech gehabt.mann kann sich nicht immer nur die Rosinen aus dem kuchen Picken.


----------



## Batze (5. April 2015)

Riesenhummel schrieb:


> Es ist Urheberrechtsverletzung Punkt. Dar ich ein Video eines youtubers nehmen und es kommentieren und dann das Geld einkassieren? Da würden die doch gleich den Anwalt einschalten.


Das würde mich auch mal interessieren wenn man so einige dieser Typen, gerade die, die damit Geld verdienen selbst man durch den Kakao zieht, weil mache sich da echt nur zum Affen machen.


----------



## Enisra (5. April 2015)

Riesenhummel schrieb:


> Es ist Urheberrechtsverletzung Punkt.



ja ne is klar 
Wenn du dir das einreden möchtest


----------



## OldShatterhand (5. April 2015)

Riesenhummel schrieb:


> Youtubern geht es gar nicht mehr um den Spaß sondern darum, möglichst viel Geld zu verdienen.


Einigen bestimmt. Aber längst nicht allen. Ich kenne welche, z.b. Bruugar, die gar keinen Wert auf Abonnenten legen. Die machen das wirklich noch aus Spaß an der Sache. Man sollte nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren.


----------



## Schalkmund (5. April 2015)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Jeder weiß das LP und YTber im Allgemeinen heute eine enorme Macht auf das Kaufverhalten haben - Seiten die bei großen YTbern genannt werden oder auch bei Twitch brechen dann gerne mal zusammen oder Spiele erleben einen messbaren Anstieg in den Verkäufen.


Für den unbekannten Indie-Bereich oder unterschätze Titel von Großen Publishern sind LPs natürlich goldwert.
Die Frage ist ob Nintendo wirklich auf Werbung von Youtubern für ihre großen Titel angewiesen ist. Nintendo-Spiele sind ja quasi für den Nischenmarkt der Nintendo-Hardware-Besitzer und die scharren ohnehin schon ungeduldig mit den Hufen, was den nächsten Release eines hauseigenen Titels angeht. Ich glaube kaum, dass Nintendo auf Werbung für Zelda, Metroid, Mario auf Youtuber angewiesen ist, selbst Leute die keine Nintendo-Konsole besitzen bekommen solche Releases mit weil um Nintendo-Titel allgemein recht viel Trara gemacht wird. Und da Nindendo-Spiele i.d.R. sehr beliebt sind kann man damit rechnen, dass es auch immer LPer gibt die sie präsentieren wollen und somit hat Big N eine zusätzliche Einnahmequelle.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (5. April 2015)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Tja, das ist halt deren Unternehmenspolitik. Wenn man das als LPer weiß, dann ist es eben gut, wenn man sich an die Spielregeln hält. Gibt ja auch genug Leute, die LPs als Hobby haben und ohne Werbekohle zu kassieren, die können dann weiterhin Nintendo-Spiele präsentieren ohne großes *MiMiMi*. Wenn die Großen LPer jetzt rumheulen und Nintendo boykottieren, freuts die Kleinen, weil da dann der eine oder andere Klick ladet.



Das ist das Problem, kann man eben nicht. Auch nicht moentarisierte Videos werden teils komplett geclaimed. Und der Kooperationsvertrag ist ein Witz. 40 % an Nintendo ist meines Erachtens zuviel. Ach übrigens es betrifft leider nicht nur Let's Plays, sondern eben auch Reviews und gerade in dem Bereich sollten sie ein wenig auf die YouTuber zugehen. Das ist halt echt zu restriktiv.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (5. April 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch mal interessieren wenn man so einige dieser Typen, gerade die, die damit Geld verdienen selbst man durch den Kakao zieht, weil mache sich da echt nur zum Affen machen.



Schon passiert (Jim Sterling und ein gewisser Spielemacher als Beispiel genannt). Wenn du genügend eigenen Content einfügst, wird er sich schwer beschweren können. Da gelten dann die gleichen Richtlinien, wie für ihn. Wenn du allerdings nur das Video nimmst und einfach reuploadest, wirst du Schwierigkeiten haben. Babbelst du allerdings über ihn drüber, dann hast du zwar weniger gemacht als der Originalautor, aber eigentlich auch nix anderes.


----------



## Schalkmund (5. April 2015)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Das ist das Problem, kann man eben nicht. Auch nicht moentarisierte Videos werden teils komplett geclaimed. Und der Kooperationsvertrag ist ein Witz. 40 % an Nintendo ist meines Erachtens zuviel. Ach übrigens es betrifft leider nicht nur Let's Plays, sondern eben auch Reviews und gerade in dem Bereich sollten sie ein wenig auf die YouTuber zugehen. Das ist halt echt zu restriktiv.


Gut, wenn sie auch nicht monetarisierte Videos claimen, dann ist das schon eine recht aggressive Urheberrechtspolitik. Das Claiming auf Youtube ist ohnehin eine recht undurchsichtige und chaotische Geschichte, was da teilweise alles von irgendwem geclaimt werden kann. Aber zu guter Letzt bleibt die Entscheidungshoheit bei Nintendo, wie und ob ihr geistiges Eigentum präsentiert werden darf, egal ob es ihnen nun finanziell schadet oder nützt. Naja, auf Twitch dürfte es da wohl weniger Probleme geben, so weit ich weiß scheren die sich da nicht so ums Urheberrecht.


----------



## LOX-TT (5. April 2015)

SpieleKing schrieb:


> Die Konsole ist gut 1 1/2 jahre älter als die One und PS4



Ziemlich genau 1 Jahr nur, *nicht 1 1/2* 

WiiU kam im November 2012
One und PS4 im November 2013



Riesenhummel schrieb:


> Es ist Urheberrechtsverletzung Punkt.



Ja genau, darum bieten z.B. die One und auch die PS4 direkt in ihrer Konsole die Upload-Funktion zu Youtube oder das streamen auf Twitch (Share-Button) an


----------



## Enisra (5. April 2015)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Ja genau, darum bieten z.B. die One und auch die PS4 direkt in ihrer Konsole die Upload-Funktion zu Youtube oder das streamen auf Twitch (Share-Button) an



das ist ja das schön an der Situation  
Vorallem sind auch nur die Japaner von Nintendo und Square Enix da hinterm Mond
Aber naja, erwartet nichts, ich glaube wir haben beim letzten Threat versucht über 2 Seiten mal Handfeste Infos wie ein Gesetzestext aus dem rauszuleiern


----------



## Riesenhummel (5. April 2015)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Ziemlich genau 1 Jahr nur, *nicht 1 1/2*
> 
> WiiU kam im November 2012
> One und PS4 im November 2013
> ...



Es ist also ok das man ungefragt das geistige Eigentum anderer nimmt und damit Geld macht? und genau das ist es doch. die haben die spiele nicht programiert die haben die musik nicht gemacht, die sitzen da, zeigen das spiel labern was dazu und verdienen daran viel Geld. 
Bei der gamestar hat ein Anwalt sich dazu geäußert und meinte das es eigentlich urheberrechtsverletzung sei. lets Player nutzen ungefragt das Eigentum der spieleentwickler um Geld damit zu verdienen. hört sich für mich nach urheberechtsverletzung an.
Werbung mag ja sein aber dann muss es auch als solche gekenzeichnet werden. 
und meine frage bleibt auch weiterhin im raum: darf ich ein lets Play Video irgendeines youtubers nehmen, es etwas verändern, meinen Senf dazu geben, hochladen und damit Geld machen?


----------



## doomkeeper (5. April 2015)

Nintendos eingesessener alter Vorstand scheint noch immer nich im Jahre 2015 angekommen zu sein... Ich kann Joe sehr gut verstehen und gebe seinem Rant absolut recht.
Das was Nintendo hier abzieht ist wirklich ne ganz linke Nummer, wenn man beachtet dass 99% aller anderen Entwickler genau das Gegenteil machen,
und sogar die Youtuber bezahlen damit die Spiele gezeigt werden.

Irgendwann werden sie es lernen


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (6. April 2015)

Riesenhummel schrieb:


> Es ist also ok das man ungefragt das geistige Eigentum anderer nimmt und damit Geld macht? und genau das ist es doch. die haben die spiele nicht programiert die haben die musik nicht gemacht, die sitzen da, zeigen das spiel labern was dazu und verdienen daran viel Geld.
> Bei der gamestar hat ein Anwalt sich dazu geäußert und meinte das es eigentlich urheberrechtsverletzung sei. lets Player nutzen ungefragt das Eigentum der spieleentwickler um Geld damit zu verdienen. hört sich für mich nach urheberechtsverletzung an.
> Werbung mag ja sein aber dann muss es auch als solche gekenzeichnet werden.
> und meine frage bleibt auch weiterhin im raum: darf ich ein lets Play Video irgendeines youtubers nehmen, es etwas verändern, meinen Senf dazu geben, hochladen und damit Geld machen?



Da merkt man dan auch mal wieder, wie wenig Ahnung manche haben. Es gibt für nahezu jeden Publisher eine eigene Regelung. Man muss GRUNDSÄTZLICH bei allen Anfragen, wenn man die Videos monetarisieren will. Viele Publisher haben den einfacheren weg genommen und Richtlinien dazu aufgestellt. Die meisten recht restriktionslos, weil sie eine messbare Verkaufssteigerung wahr genommen haben. (Ja dazu gibt es echt Statistiken, die wurden glaube ich sogar hier mal veröffentlicht) und sie selber feststellen konnten, dass es eben ist was es ist: Werbung für das Produkt. Es kommt nicht von ungefähr, dass da größere Publisher den entgegengesetzten Weg wie Nintendo gehen und YouTubern Geld dafür bezahlen das Spiel zu spielen. (das finde ich wiederum nicht so toll, aber gut)
Es gibt auch eine Liste im Internet (google ruhig selber) bei der man ganz genau sehen kann, was wie geht. Nintendo ist hier neben Square Enix die restriktivste mir bekannte Firma. Ich hatte Claims auf nicht monetarisierten Videos von Tomb Raider, bei denen bemängelt wurde, dass der Name Tomb Raider zu sehen ist.  Ah und Nintendo claimed dann nicht einen Teil des Videos (bei Reviews bspw) sondern gleich das GANZE Video, weil die Chance besteht, einer ihrer Charaktere könnte im Video auftauchen? Findest du das nicht übertrieben? Es dürfen also nur noch Leute Reviews zu den Spielen machen, die dafür Geld an Nintendo zahlen? Zusätzlich zu dem Geld das der Publisher bereits bekommen hat, weil das Spiel gekauft wurde? In dem Fall vllt sogar noch eine Konsole und die Peripherie dazu? Es geht ja nicht nur um Let's Plays, sondern um jedweges Videomaterial, bei denen manchmal nur der Name Mario auftaucht oder sogar das Logo von Nintendo, wenn man über die Firma berichtet (So geschehen bei Machinima).
Bei der Musik ist es nochmal eine ganz andere Sache, falls es euch Spezialisten nicht aufgefallen ist, fast alle YouTuber schalten die Musik bei Let's Plays inzwishcen aus oder sie ist so unmöglich zu hören, dass die YT Sperre nicht anspringt. Ich hatte bei Watchdogs mal n Claim auf dem Video, weil ich SELBER für ca 10 Sekunden "Sympathy for the Devil" ansinge und glaub mir ich kann nicht singen. 
Nochmals: Ja sie sind im Recht, aber ob das auch wirklich sooo toll ist?


----------



## Riesenhummel (6. April 2015)

Aber wo zieht man die Grenze? Hier setzt man sich übers Urheberrecht hinweg, weil es cool ist. Macht man das dann in Zukunft auch bei anderen Dingen? Sollte man das dann nicht auch bei Musik und Filme machen um einen einheitlichen Standard zu schaffen? Und würde man damit nicht das Urheberrecht komplett abschaffen? Würde bedeuten dass jemand der etwas schafft keine Rechte mehr daran hat. Ist das so gut? 
Und die Frage mit der Werbung bleibt immer noch im Raum stehen. Wenn man Geld mit einem Video verdient, indem auch Werbung für ein oder mehrere Produkte gemacht wird, muss man das dann nicht auch a,d Werbung kennzeichnen?


----------



## BiJay (6. April 2015)

Riesenhummel schrieb:


> Aber wo zieht man die Grenze? Hier setzt man sich übers Urheberrecht hinweg, weil es cool ist. Macht man das dann in Zukunft auch bei anderen Dingen? Sollte man das dann nicht auch bei Musik und Filme machen um einen einheitlichen Standard zu schaffen? Und würde man damit nicht das Urheberrecht komplett abschaffen? Würde bedeuten dass jemand der etwas schafft keine Rechte mehr daran hat. Ist das so gut?
> Und die Frage mit der Werbung bleibt immer noch im Raum stehen. Wenn man Geld mit einem Video verdient, indem auch Werbung für ein oder mehrere Produkte gemacht wird, muss man das dann nicht auch a,d Werbung kennzeichnen?


Im Grunde ist es schon etwas anderes ein Spiel selbst zu spielen, als nur ein Video oder ein Musiktitel abzuspielen. Da fließt die Kreativität des Spielers mit ins Werk, auch ohne zusätzliche Kommentare. Bei einigen Spielen hat das größere Auswirkungen (Minecraft) als bei anderen (linearer Singleplayer Shooter), aber man sollte dies schon im Hinterkopf haben, auch wenn es gesetzlich keine Relevanz hat. Aber viele Sachen des Internets sind immer noch nicht gesetzlich genau geregelt.

Und viele Youtuber geben an, wenn ihr Video gesponsort wurde, wenn auch manchmal nur in der Videobeschreibung. Müssen tun sie es nicht, aber es wird oft gewünscht, weil es eben auch die Meinung des Youtubers beeinflusst.


----------



## Riesenhummel (6. April 2015)

Ich weis nicht... Irgendwie sehe ich nicht das das eigentliche Produkt durch Let's plays so stark verändert wird das es nicht mehr als das ursprüngliche Produkt zu erkennen ist und genau das müsste doch vorliegen. Man sieht immer noch genau das Spiel nur eben mit einem Kommentar hinterlegt. Für mich nestelt dadurch nicht wirklich was komplett neues.


----------



## BiJay (6. April 2015)

Riesenhummel schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht... Irgendwie sehe ich nicht das das eigentliche Produkt durch Let's plays so stark verändert wird das es nicht mehr als das ursprüngliche Produkt zu erkennen ist und genau das müsste doch vorliegen. Man sieht immer noch genau das Spiel nur eben mit einem Kommentar hinterlegt. Für mich nestelt dadurch nicht wirklich was komplett neues.


Ich sagte doch, dass dies momentan keine gesetzliche Relevanz hat, aber die Gesetze hatten Internet oder speziell Lets Plays auch nicht im Sinn. Wenn man ein Spiel aber als Werkzeug ansehen würde, mit denen man Sachen kreiert, würde das schon anders aussehen. Es hängt schon von der Perspektive ab. Ich kann da aber auch nicht zu sehr ins Detail gehen, da mein Wissen da auch aufhört - bin kein Gesetzesverdreher.


----------



## Look (6. April 2015)

Mal davon ab, hat BigN doch auch ziemlich in die Kacke gegriffen, bei  ihrer Systematik ansich. Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, wollen sie  100% der Einnahmen an relevanten Video/Kanal über sich geleitet haben  (wobei sie als Nr. 1 in der Reihe stehen) und wo sie gnädigerweise  dann die übrig bleibenden 60% "rücküberweisen". Allerdings  verkacken sie hierbei noch mal deutlich, denn sie haben wohl gerade ein  Delay von 2 Monaten!!! Das kann man auch als zinslosen Kredit ansehen -  etwas das einfach mal gar nicht geht, nicht die Vorgehensweise, nicht  das Delay.

Man stelle sich einfach mal vor, das würden noch zwei, drei andere so handhaben wollen.


Das  andere ist die Nichtfreigabe bestimmter Titel, da muss man schon mal  fragen, welcher Troll denen ins Hirn geschissen hat. k.a. wie ich das  anders ausdrücken soll. Oder das man nichts negatives sagen darf (damit  sind nicht nur Kraftausdrücke gemeint) - ernsthaft, auf welchen Planeten  leben die Jungs?


----------



## Wamboland (6. April 2015)

Auf Planet N - in dem noch alles 1993 ist ^^


----------



## Maiernator (6. April 2015)

Look schrieb:


> Mal davon ab, hat BigN doch auch ziemlich in die Kacke gegriffen, bei  ihrer Systematik ansich. Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, wollen sie  100% der Einnahmen an relevanten Video/Kanal über sich geleitet haben  (wobei sie als Nr. 1 in der Reihe stehen) und wo sie gnädigerweise  dann die übrig bleibenden 60% "rücküberweisen". Allerdings  verkacken sie hierbei noch mal deutlich, denn sie haben wohl gerade ein  Delay von 2 Monaten!!! Das kann man auch als zinslosen Kredit ansehen -  etwas das einfach mal gar nicht geht, nicht die Vorgehensweise, nicht  das Delay.
> 
> Man stelle sich einfach mal vor, das würden noch zwei, drei andere so handhaben wollen.
> 
> ...


Auf einem Planeten, in dem sämtliche Produkte deren geistiges Eigentum ist.
Nintendo kann damit machen was sie wollen, ob das nun schlau ist so mit youtubern umzugehen sei mal dahingestellt.
Nintendo will das so und deshalb wirds auch so gemacht, klug ist es wohl nicht, aber rechtlich sind sie am längeren Hebel.


----------



## Enisra (6. April 2015)

Ja ne, und welches Recht hat Nintendo sich an dem Geistigen Eigentum anderer zu bereichern?


----------



## Look (6. April 2015)

Bei solchen Aussagen wäre ich ganz vorsichtig - Stichworte wären z.B. Fair Use im Amiland, ebenso wie Regelungen bezüglich Lizenzierungen und deren Preisgestaltung (z.B. bei Konkurrenten ala Samsung vs. Apple oder ähnliche Konstellationen).

 Zudem kommt dann die Frage nach Schöpfungshöhe bei Schaffung eines neues, jaja, Kunstwerkes (ich weiß, hört sich erst mal verrückt an) auf. So ein Lets Play ist im Grunde nichts weiter als eine Art MashUp, Mix etc.. Man schaue sich einfach mal ein Warhol an - die Tomatensuppe ist jetzt genau was?

Da könnte sogar das Zitaterecht heran gezogen werden, oder bei den Amis halt Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung (bezüglich verbotene Spiele oder Negativberichterstattung).

Die ganze Sachlage ist ein einziges Minenfeld und da steht BigN jetzt drin und bulldozert fröhlich herum - das nenne ich saudumm.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. April 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ja ne, und welches Recht hat Nintendo sich an dem Geistigen Eigentum anderer zu bereichern?


Nintendo und der Rest der asiatischen Copy-World.


----------



## Bonkic (6. April 2015)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Auf Planet N - in dem noch alles 1993 ist ^^



das wär schön. 



			
				Enisra schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ne, und welches Recht hat Nintendo sich an dem Geistigen Eigentum anderer zu bereichern?



warum "bereichern" sich die tolkien-erben oder j. k. rowling an den hdr- bzw harry potter-filmen?


----------



## CYBERHOUND (6. April 2015)

Hm... grundsätzlich hat Nintendo die Rechte an den Spielen. Allerdings ist es natürlich keine sonderlich gute Publicity, wenn man dafür, dass andere Leute Werbung für ein Spiel macht, auch noch Geld dafür haben möchte.

Wäre das nun irgend ein Entwickler/Publisher, der insgesamt nur Durchschnitt auf den Markt wirft, könnte ich es noch nachvollziehen. Da aber gefühlt 99% aller Nintendo-Spiele gut bis hervorragend sind, will mir der Grund für diesen Schritt von Big N nicht ganz in den Sinn.

Aber warten wir´s mal ab: Wenn es bei Nintendo funktioniert, ziehen unter Garantie bald Ubisoft, EA, MS und Sony nach.


----------



## Enisra (6. April 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> warum "bereichern" sich die tolkien-erben oder j. k. rowling an den hdr- bzw harry potter-filmen?



warum vergleichst du Äpfel und Birnen?



CYBERHOUND schrieb:


> Aber warten wir´s mal ab: Wenn es bei Nintendo funktioniert, ziehen unter Garantie bald Ubisoft, EA, MS und Sony nach.



wenn man Ahnung hat, die man auch *hier *im Thread erhalten könnte, dürfte einem aufgefallen sein das blöderweise die entweder sehr Freigiebig mit LPern umgehen und andere die Funktionen in ihre Konsolen fest eingebaut haben ...

Leute, wenn ihr schon keine Ahnung habt und meint dem Negativ gegenüber zustehen, dann zieht keine solchen Facepalmschlüsse


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (6. April 2015)

CYBERHOUND schrieb:


> Aber warten wir´s mal ab: Wenn es bei Nintendo funktioniert, ziehen unter Garantie bald Ubisoft, EA, MS und Sony nach.




Mit Sicherheit nicht. Nochmal: Die meisten Publisher haben inzwischen Richtlinien herausgegeben, was Let's Plays angeht. NUR Nintendo, Square und ich glaube allgemein einige asiatische Publisher gehen den etngegengesetzten Weg. Das ist wie die heutige Musikbranche, die den Schuss auch noch nicht gehört hat. Hier sehen ein paar mächtige Firmenvorsitzende ihre Felle davon schwimmen, auch Marketingfirmen sind bestimmt nicht so begeistert, dass manche Spiele ganz ohne "echte" Werbung Erfolg haben können. Nintendo hört ja wie gesagt aber nicht bei LPs auf, sondern will alles in dem irgendwie etwas von ihnen auftaucht claimen. Und ja 100% werden erstmal geclaimed, dann werden 40% davon einbehalten, dann werden die YT Kosten abgezogen und den Rest bekommt der LPler, was zu dem Zeitpunkt eben nicht mehr "viel" Geld ist. Ihr denkt auch immer, dass die Millionen damit machen, weil ein Pewdiepie wat weiß ich wieviel Werbedeals hat? Leute wacht auf, es gibt auch welche die damit ganz knapp ihren Lebensunterhalt bestreiten und das bei einem Job, bei dem man eben auch mal Arbeitszeiten von 16h hat. Denn mit dem Zocken ist es einfach nicht getan. Wie einfach ihr euch das immer vorstellt. Wenn es so einfach wäre, würde ja nur noch jeder damit Geld verdienen. Die 2 Monate Verzögerung sind aber neu, am Anfag waren es 3 Wochen. Stellt euch mal vor ihr würdet einen Job haben, bei dem ihr das Geld immer erst nach 2 Monaten bekommen würdet? Fragt mal einen Kleinselbstständigen, Handwerker etc, wie toll sowas ist. Dabei müsst ihr dann noch in Kauf nehmen, dass ausschließlich in US Dollar ausgezahlt wird und sämtlich Umtauschkosten auch bei euch hängenbleiben? Dass sich nun hier ein paar größere hinstellen und sagen: "Ne seh ich nicht ein, gibts halt keine Videos mehr für eure Spiele",  ist meines Erachtens mehr als nachvollziehbar. 
Und an die anderen Spezialisten (Damit der liebe CYBERHOUND nicht denkt, das geht auch an ihn  ) : Achja und nur weil ihr euch mal wieder in die Hosen pisst, dass ihr nicht selber auf eine Idee gekommen seid mit eurem Hobby Geld zu machen, alle YT gleich immer als Urheberrechtsverletzer, Schmarotzer und weiß der Henker was sonst noch hinzustellen, zeugt von einer derart geringen geistigen Reife, dass ich mich echt fragen muss, warum ich IMMER noch versuche euch zu erklären, warum das schon in Ordnung geht, was die da machen. 
Die Tolkien Erben ranzuziehen finde ich auch dämlich, weil auch hier finde ich dass sie sich schlichtweg moralisch ungerechtfertigt an den Schöpfungen anderer Bereichern, vorallem weil sie zu den Schöpfungen, im Gegensatz zu einem unterhaltsamen LPer, NICHTS aber auch gar NICHTS zu dem Zeug beigetragen haben.


----------



## Bonkic (6. April 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> warum vergleichst du Äpfel und Birnen?



ich gebe gern zu, dass es nicht ganz dasselbe ist. 
aber das zwischen beiden dingen zumindest gewisse ähnlichkeiten bestehen, wirst du nicht leugnen, oder? 

ein dritter nimmt ein urheberrechtlich geschütztes werk her und schafft basierend darauf etwas neues.



> und andere die Funktionen in ihre Konsolen fest eingebaut haben ...



diese tatsache für sich genommen sagt ja nun  wirklich rein gar nichts über die rechtmäßigkeit aus. und das weist du auch ganz genau. 
das könnte man vielleicht konkludent für 1st-party-spiele annehmen. aber garantiert nicht für die von drittherstellern.


----------



## doomkeeper (6. April 2015)

Die Tatsache dass Nintendo überhaupt ständig Geld von den Youtubern zu fordern versucht, ist absoluter Quatsch. Das hat auch nix mehr mit Urheberrechten etc. zu tun.
Sie verlangen Geld für etwas was sie nicht gemacht haben z.b. das Youtube Video. Geld bezahlen an Nintendo damit sie kostenlose Werbung bekommen?
Und das Video entsteht also aus Luft und Liebe?

Nintendos Vorstand ist und bleibt ein alter Haufen der die Vorteile heutiger Möglichkeiten nicht versteht.
Es ist eine kostenlose Werbung weil man einen Einblick in die Spiele bekommt und genau das möchten viele haben bevor sie etwas kaufen.

Gerade Nintendo macht doch gute Spiele und ich sehe keinen plausiblen Grund warum Nintendo sich hier wie das größte Kind benimmt. 
Es ist ihr gutes Recht? Naja wenn man betrachtet dass locker über 90% der Konkurrenz genau das Gegenteil macht dann sollte man über seine Einstellung ein wenig nachdenken und die Freiheit
geben ihre bezahlten Produkte präsentieren zu können.

Es ergibt einfach keinen Sinn weil Nintendo super Spiele macht und dieses Benehmen meist von total unseriösen Entwicklern kommt, die etwas zu verbergen haben...

Erst vor kurzem kam doch irgendwo die Meldung dass ein Insider gemeint hat dass der aktuelle Vorstand einfach zu altmodisch und verbohrt an diese Sache herangeht.

Edit: Da ich hier ein paar mal den Namen Square Enix gehört habe..
Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob SE auch ähnlich vorgeht aber ich bin mir relativ sicher dass Capcom zu dieser Truppe dazu gehört


----------



## Enisra (6. April 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich gebe gern zu, dass es nicht ganz dasselbe ist.
> aber das zwischen beiden dingen zumindest gewisse ähnlichkeiten bestehen, wirst du nicht leugnen, oder?
> 
> ein dritter nimmt ein urheberrechtlich geschütztes werk her und schafft basierend darauf etwas neues.



welche verbindung soll da bestehen?
Das eine sind Erben, das andere sind Leute die durch riffen eine Ebene hinzufügen



> diese tatsache für sich genommen sagt ja nun  wirklich rein gar nichts über die rechtmäßigkeit aus. und das weist du auch ganz genau.
> das könnte man vielleicht konkludent für 1st-party-spiele annehmen. aber garantiert nicht für die von drittherstellern.



ja, nur dass so die komische Prognose halt eher ziemlich haltlos wird


----------



## restX3 (6. April 2015)

Nennt sich bei Nintendo wohl intern Imagepflege.


----------



## AC3 (6. April 2015)

rechtlich kann nintendo natürlich überall und jederzeit mit dem copyright hammer um sich schlagen.


----------



## CreechNB (7. April 2015)

OK, also ein berühmter Youtuber nimmt sein eigenes Video offline, weil Google ihm keine Werbeeinnahmen ermöglicht. Vermutlich wird Nintendo den Google Filter gefüttert haben, geht aus dem Artikel aber nicht hervor, ist somit eine reine Vermutung.
Interessant finde ich, dass niemand Angry Joe zur Kasse gebeten hat wegen einer Copyrightverletzung. Google hat das Video auch nicht gesperrt oder offline genommen, oder auch nur eine Verwarnung oder sonst was ausgesprochen. Die einzige Einschränkung war, dass Angry Joe kein Geld mit seinem Video verdienen kann. Sich dann über eine Firma aufzuregen, die Geld von Menschen möchte, die Geld mit ihren Produkten verdienen, ist doch an Scheinheiligkeit schwer zu überbieten. Zudem ist das Löschen des Videos Kindergartengehabe. Die Ankündigung "ich mache nichts neues mehr mit eurem Zeug" ist eine Sache, aber bereits produziertes Material zu depublizieren ist kindisch.


----------



## LOX-TT (7. April 2015)

CreechNB schrieb:


> Die Ankündigung "ich mache nichts neues mehr mit eurem Zeug" ist eine Sache, aber bereits produziertes Material zu depublizieren ist kindisch.



Wieso ist das kindisch? Ich würde es an seiner Stelle wohl genauso machen, wozu sollte ich denn Werbung für ein Unternehmen bestehen lassen, das mich nach allen Mitteln der Kunst versucht zu gängeln?


----------

